# Hunting Question



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

i eat everything i kill except crows, coyotes and *****


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah, but when we have to much, we give it to the food bank or other needs, They need it more then I do


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

I eat everything i kill. elk, deer, buffalo, beaver(trapped not hunted), duck, javelina, quail, and the list just goes on!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Most of it yes, but there are some exceptions


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Most of it yes, but there are some exceptions


Exactly. If I shoot a red squirrel or something like that, Im not going to eat it. Things like deer, rabbits, waterfowl then yes we eat them.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

yes except varmints... thats one of the main reasons for hunting dont ya think??


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I eat just about everything I kill, unless it has a disease or something. I have shot a couple of hogs that had some bad disease to them and we left them where they died, that and I don't eat animals such as raccoons, bobcats, coyotes, and animals in that category.


----------



## ILuvThemMangos (Feb 28, 2010)

cool I wish I could hunt and try some deer or something ukey:maybe


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I've tried a few animals and for the most part they all taste good


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

If you kill something and DON'T eat it, you did something WRONG. There are plenty of animals and folks that would kill that same critter for sustenance. I don't care if it's a varmint or a little red squirrel. *If you kill just to kill, then you don't deserve to be hunting*.

Of course, diseased animals would be the one exception. In instances like that "nature's garbage crew" can use it alot better than you would- without tearing _your_ insides apart.

Around here there's a big problem with people poaching, killing to kill, and road kill. It makes me sick.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yupp, sure do eat what we kill.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

ILuvThemMangos said:


> Does anyone eat what they hunt?


If this thread was a joke....It's not funny, if you don't eat what you shoot DONT SHOOT IT.


----------



## Rip Steele (Feb 11, 2009)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> If this thread was a joke....It's not funny, if you don't eat what you shoot DONT SHOOT IT.


Except for Coyotes and other CRITTERS that kill my deer. If it's eatable I eat it, but if it eats what I like eatin I'm gonna expose of it. That's how the food chain works


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

BTW people to clear it up i am always with killing yotes' and stuff like that, but to say if it eats what you hunt you expose of it, that don't fly with me, take or leave it thats how i feel.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> BTW people to clear it up i am always with killing yotes' and stuff like that, but to say if it eats what you hunt you expose of it, that don't fly with me, take or leave it thats how i feel.


So you would eat a coyote if you disposed of it?


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

I only kill things that I will eat, which is why I pretty much only hunt deer and turkey.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

There are parts of predatory animals (like the liver) that's not good for you. But to kill something and then say it isn't good to eat because it also eats what you eat it REDICULOUS. There are still plenty in there that's good for you (and way better than a Big Mac folks). Eat as much as you can and leave the rest to animals and plants that can use it. But killing jsut to kill and wasting the rest? Pointless and sick.


----------



## ILuvThemMangos (Feb 28, 2010)

sorry to upset anyone its just that I don't hunt I was just wondering


srry:cocktail:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

ILuvThemMangos said:


> sorry to upset anyone its just that I don't hunt I was just wondering
> 
> 
> srry:cocktail:


YOU haven't upset me. The few members here who have claimed to kill-n-toss have upset me, as well as the whole prevailing mentality.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

i eat everything except PREDETORS. like coyotes bobcats and most rabbits i dont eat ow ya carp and pigieons i dont eat those either


----------



## Hurley64 (Apr 8, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> Yeah, but when we have to much, we give it to the food bank or other needs, They need it more then I do


same


----------



## ILuvThemMangos (Feb 28, 2010)

kegan said:


> YOU haven't upset me. The few members here who have claimed to kill-n-toss have upset me, as well as the whole prevailing mentality.


Okay,
still wish I could go hunting:cocktail::wink:


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

everthing i harvest is to eat, except predators


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

x-force hunter said:


> So you would eat a coyote if you disposed of it?


Would i eat a coyote i disposed of? obviously not if i disposed of it, BTW both of you guys brought up coyote, that is not the only animal that eats what you "eat". Coyote is generally known to be horrible, just like saying you would eat starling's...it's legal to shoot them most places, yet there are predator's that should be eaten-------bear, and mountain lion's taste awesome if you cook it right.....but they still kill your deer and elk:wink:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

kegan said:


> YOU haven't upset me. The few members here who have claimed to kill-n-toss have upset me, as well as the whole prevailing mentality.


100% agree.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

dsal said:


> everthing i harvest is to eat, except predators


Same here.


----------

